
Your Costco Credit Card Account Is Being Replaced by Citi - Amorymeltzer
https://www.citi.com/credit-cards/creditcards/citi.action?ID=citi-costco-credit-card-conversion
======
PaulHoule
great, now only us important people will have amex cards, as it should be...

------
lightlyused
Costco member, never applied for stupid credit card. Cash only baby!

